# 5 Gallon tank mates



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

What can I keep with Aquarius in 5 gallons that isn't a snail or frog? My frog Bilbo who was recently Aquarius's tank mate has Chystrid Fungus and with the only thing that had high success rates curing it being discontinued his recovery is unlikely. Half the reason I got him was because Aquarius started eating hsi tail, not sure if it was boredom but Bilbo fixed it and after adding him Aquarius stopped. I am sure once Bilbo is dead it will start again. I don't like snails, they create too much pollution and currently my tank cycle has been destroyed because my filter stopped working. As for another frog it's unlikely. I now have the spores in my water and it will take nuking the tank and qt Aquarius for at least three months to make sure every spore is gone for good. Then on top of that it seems my chances of just getting another sick frog with the same damn thing are pretty high since no petshop really qt's for this fungus and I really am not willing to have to go through watching a second frog suffer like Bilbo is.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would say nothing.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Well without another animal with him he's going to go back to shredding and chewing up his tail. Should I just let him rip his tail off and end the story there then? I don't think that is really the right thing to do either.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

If you upgrade to a 10 gallon, you can have fish with your betta such as pygmy cories. There's not really much besides snails and frogs that can live in a 5 gallon.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Unfortunately I have to agree with the other posters, 5g really limits what you can put with your Betta. I've heard of some adding shrimp but with caution as they become Betta snacks. I've never had a Betta nip its own fins so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

Most of the other options are schooling fish which would put you at risk for over population and over burdening the ecology in a 5gal.

If you really don't want snails or frogs but little guy won't do without company, best alternative option would be to upgrade your tank size like Leopardfire said.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Personally... I would probably go the shrimp route, they're cheap so if he eats a few it shouldn't be too much of a problem, that, and heck it's a tasty snack xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Well without another animal with him he's going to go back to shredding and chewing up his tail. Should I just let him rip his tail off and end the story there then? I don't think that is really the right thing to do either.


i dont think he should have a tankmate. Bettas are aggressive animals and are SOLITARY creatures. End or story. Sorry for sounding rude...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Divide it and put another betta in! They will have great fun flaring at each other. Ludendorff was a tail biter, then I split the tank, he has never bitten since.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

> i dont think he should have a tankmate. Bettas are aggressive animals and are SOLITARY creatures. End or story. Sorry for sounding rude...


My betta lives with cory catfish and he really seems to like them. He sometimes sifts on the ground for food next to them which is really cute. Bettas don't have to be alone if you get the right fish.


----------



## blkgardner (Oct 7, 2012)

My betta spends all day fighting his reflection since he moved to a lit 10 gallon tank. Perhaps a mirror might keep his attention.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> i dont think he should have a tankmate. Bettas are aggressive animals and are SOLITARY creatures. End or story. Sorry for sounding rude...


Great news, his current tank mate might actually pull through this Chystrid fungus. It's a struggle but things are looking up and I'm thinking in November after the tank is nuked they can be reunited.

And Rainbow that isn't true for all fish. My betta is actually better off WITH company. Without he was shreading his tail, when I added Bilbo he stopped, even sat on the bottom of the tank with him and since I moved Bilbo from the tank into a hospital tank what do I see but that he is chewing up his tail again. Some betta's actually enjoy company. Every one is different. Before giving out such advice I think you should take that into consideration that no two betta's are the same. I know betta's who even get along with shrimp, just saying yours may be agressive to other fish but mine enjoys his frog.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

My betta has begun to allow the ghosties to climb all over him. he does give them a small nip when they step out of line and start using him as a horse... but I really cant say whether he likes it or not....

I dont really agree that all bettas like to be solitary...
I mean they're like cats and water. very unique personalities. whilst most likes to be solitary... Id say there are definitely those that need a friend.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

omg I can't imagine what it looks like to see shrimp riding on the betta!! lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No fish besides Bettas is 5 gallons and Betta compatible my Betta is one of those hyper aggressive.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Well without another animal with him he's going to go back to shredding and chewing up his tail. Should I just let him rip his tail off and end the story there then? I don't think that is really the right thing to do either.


Then get a 10 gallon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

ADF might work but they are social.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Laki said:


> omg I can't imagine what it looks like to see shrimp riding on the betta!! lol



I'll try and grt a photo for you next time XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It does sound adorible. Carter would just eat it. Glad your Betta is peaceful.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I already have an ADF ChocolateBetta and he works great. The reason I was looking out for other tank mates was because my ADF has Chystrid Fungus a very lethal fungus found on ampibions and contracted by beign shipped with ACF which are immune to the effects of the fungus but are carierers. The petshop I got Bilbo at had both ADF's and ACF so I am sure his water was at some pint contaminated. However a herp guy on a frog site said this fungus is horid but in his reseach he had come up with somthing that might kill it off but not harm the frog, heat treatment. After two days of this heat treatment (raising the water temp up to 89 degrees) Bilbo has been active and eating and I think all the spores and fungus are dying off. However I have to now have a three month quarantine from Aquarius so in those three months I might have to just have a temp tank mate that can move into Nix's 10 gallon once the three months are up. 

I'm leaning more towards shrimp though since they are smaller and make a smaller bioload. Ghost shrimp the easiest to add because they are translusant.

And he's a halfmoon double tail chocolate, his tail is fragile, more space means more strain on his slow moving body and more chance of him ripping up his tail trying to just move around. This is why he will always remain in a 5 gallon. His tail is far too large for him to comfortably make it around larger tanks. My female being more active and faster and can comfotably move around is etting the 10 gallon tank since she would make better use of it.


----------



## Hassled (Sep 30, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> And he's a halfmoon double tail chocolate, his tail is fragile, more space means more strain on his slow moving body and more chance of him ripping up his tail trying to just move around. This is why he will always remain in a 5 gallon. His tail is far too large for him to comfortably make it around larger tanks. My female being more active and faster and can comfotably move around is etting the 10 gallon tank since she would make better use of it.


Sorry but I don't really think that makes sense. If you bought a bigger house, it doesn't mean you would break your legs walking around the new house.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I keep my Delta-tail in a 10 gallon. I am pretty sure ACFs are illegal in most of the United States. The logic used is wrong long fins in big tank does not equal ripped fins if there are enough decorations sharp objects=Ripped fins.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

> And he's a halfmoon double tail chocolate, his tail is fragile, more space means more strain on his slow moving body and more chance of him ripping up his tail trying to just move around. This is why he will always remain in a 5 gallon. His tail is far too large for him to comfortably make it around larger tanks. My female being more active and faster and can comfotably move around is etting the 10 gallon tank since she would make better use of it.


I have a HM in a 10 gallon and his tail is getting very shredded. Do HMs do better in less space? I was going to give my female my 5 gallon, maybe she should go in the 10 like yours.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I always thought it was best to give the smaller finned fish less room only because they swim faster, and the longer ones get tired faster patrolling around the tank...?

I mean, I know that my plakat could easily feel comfortable in a BIG tank while my others prefer a smaller, but that's just mine.

As for other fish...I have an oto with one of my bettas. We're on day 2 and things are going well, ammonia is still very low. Going to invest in a full water tester kit to keep things on track.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I understand the heavy tail in the 5 g.. It makes sense to me, what she's saying is his tail is heavy so in a large tank he would seem to work harder swimming around it. 
And I also understand the Bilbo thing better now, why not get another ADF (shop around for one not shipped with ACF) and then when the quarentine is over the two frogs can be buddies!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I keep my Long finned Betta in a 10 gallon he is a Delta tail and he has big fins. Decorations/fin nipping are what break fins. Betta fish are not that dumb they know to stop swimming when tired and if there is plenty of hiding spots they prefer bigger tanks with plenty of hiding spots..


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Well the OP is not asking about that. I think she just wants our opinions on what to put in the 5.5 with Aquarius, the fish in question.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No fish.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Another betta would be fine once divided though.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Would not recomend it.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Your options are to upgrade to a 10g and get bottom dwellers or divide and get another betta. There is nothing wrong with dividing a 5.5g for two bettas. But with the ADF, you can't divide. Hope your little guy pulls through and solves all your problems


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It just seems like Bettas have an easy time making it to the other side even in a ten gallon your options are small.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Chocolate, if one prepares the tank well enough, there's a less likely chance of the fish jumping over. 

I have a 5 gallon divided and neither fish has made any attempt to reach the other side. Even when there was a mishap and one divider was afloat, the fish didn't behave any differently. 

I would honestly suggest to divide and maybe get another betta. 

Upgrading is always an option as well.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I might go with shrimp until Bilbo is in better health. Like I said with Chystrid Fungus after it's gone through the heat treatment he needs to be qt from Aquarius for three months after the tanks been nuked to make sure the spores in the tank are 100% gone or it could reinfect him and I could be back at the beginning. Meanwhile Aquaman has taken two bites out of his tail now and I tried to remedy it by putting Bilbo's hospital tank next to the main tank for a few hours but I don't think that matters. He's bored without another animal with him to watch and interact with and he refuses to play with anything I give him from bottle caps to lazer lights. He has two caves and five plants so it's not a cover issue, he's just an overly social betta and I can't sit near the tank all day and have him chase my finger. I moved my females tank next to him fr the time being but I don't think he really noticed her. Just waits at the surface for food or sits in his cave. Can't catch him nipping his tail either. He's sneaky about when he does it.

After Bilbo is better the shrimp can go in Nix in her 10 gallon, might even get more then. 

Been looking around for shrimp and not sure what is betta safe. Havn't been able to find cherry or ghost shrimp but there are bamboo and whisker shrimp but both seem pretty big. What is the verdict on bamboo and whisker shrimp? I hear they will attack betta's is hat true?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

stay away from whisker shrimps. if you get a bamboo that's fine. but you will need a decent flow and ideally a planted tank to keep him from starvation


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Does feeding algae wafers help? I can't get new live plants until 3 month qt is over in the main tank, had to throw away my java fern because the spores can cling to it and so I was told all live plants had to be tossed out or reinfection was going to happen. Maybe I can also get a cheap plant and throw it away after three months? Though then I think if the spores could cling to the plant they could fall back into the water...T.T Not sure that would work either.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Bamboo shrimp creep me out. lol. I don't know how aggressive they are, so I don't know if they will go well with a betta. The good thing is that they get pretty big so there's less of a chance of the betta eating it. Your local pet stores might only get ghost shrimp in on certain days of the week, so ask them about it. My Petsmart only gets them in on Wednesdays, and they're usually gone by Thursday. One of the Petcos in my area usually has ghost shrimp all the time. They're ginormous, though, so I question whether they're actually ghost shrimp or macrobrachium shrimp which are more aggressive and might grab your fish's fins.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*I dont recommend getting whisker shrimp, I had one once and had it with my male betta. They had a lot of standoffs and before it could escalate I took the whisker out.*


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

If I were to get one or two shrimp and then once Bilbo goes back to live with Aquarius moved them into the 10 gallon with my female I'm thinking I would want some more shrimp then but would i have to then qt the new shrimp from the current shrimp?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

answering the questions from above...

bamboo shrimps are not capable of aggression. they do not have pincers. instead they have these pompom looking front legs. they get the majority of their food from the water column. so what ever you feed them have to be particles of food floating around in the current. live foods like daphnia will wotk great.


----------



## NyaNyanNaa (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a halfmoon double tail in a 10g. He's fine. Not a single fin has been ripped so there isn't anything wrong with having longer finned betta's in a 10gal.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh perfect, and they get pretty big too so it's harder for a betta to eat them.  I am going to go look at those shrimp now because perhaps once I get the 10 gallon set up for Nix I can have two live with her. Granted I can take the one I will put with Aquarius and get a second without too much of a qt, 2 week qt at most hopefully.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I also forgot the amano. it's easier to keep alive than a bamboo shrimps and eats just about eerything from the toughest of algae to betta food

and cheaper!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, do they get fairly decent sized? Are they easy to find? Which stores would likely carry them. I think MAYBE they had them at petco last I saw, I know they had bamboo for sure.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yeah. but I think bamboos die too easily. and seeing how much you loe your adf, I want to spare you the grief. Amanos are pretty hardy shrimps. ask your petco when they get their shipment and whether they've ordered in any amanos (or they may call ot algae eating shrimp). you should try and get them on the day they arrive.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, and yeah...I get very attached to my animals >.< but I guess that is a good thing. I'm sure even my shrimp would be spoiled.


----------

